# Under the Dome (Stephen King) MERGED thread



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm about halfway through this one....bulky, but I haven't been able to put it down.  I love how King puts all these crazy, eccentric characters in a big melting pot and waiting for the inevitable explosion.  Anyone finish this one?


----------



## Gregorythompson (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes. Thoroughly enjoyed this one. It is a great example of how a master handles a large list of characters. Don't know how many more 1000+ page novels of his I can take!


----------



## Fredster (Apr 11, 2011)

I think it's one of his best recent books (along with _Duma Key_). And, having read the hardback, I can say it's DEFINITELY a book made for Kindle. 

Really looking forward to his next one, _11/22/63_.


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

I finished it in about a week and think it is the best thing he has wrote in a long while. I really enjoyed the ending and Andy and Chef's ordeal, that was freaking awesome.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I totally enjoyed it too.... one of his best in recent years IMHO.  I was much happier reading it on my Kindle than I would have been dealing with the DTB.  I'm really looking forward to 11/22/63 also - sure wish the pre-order price would come down to the Under the Dome pre-order price!


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

I bought it and loved it~! It took me a week ( that's a long time!) and I dug all the different protagonists. But, typical King-style...he takes no prisoners! This was a five star for me.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I have seen it about, but not read it. After reading these posts, I might just have to grab a copy.


----------



## navythriller (Mar 11, 2011)

I finished it a couple of weeks ago. I _really_ liked it. I think it's the best new Stephen King book in a long time.


----------



## Stefanswit (May 9, 2011)

Has anyone here read The midwives of Midwich? It was written in the 60's and published in the UK by an English author. (Name?)  

It runs a similar plot course to The Dome.

Oh yeah, they also made a movie from the original book, called it Village of the damned!

Hmmm... I'll be damned.


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

About two thirds through Under the Dome. I have to say that this might be a masterpiece.


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

Patrick Skelton said:


> About two thirds through Under the Dome. I have to say that this might be a masterpiece.


It is a masterpiece. I've like King for years but since his accident his writing is so much better with much more depth. I noticed it immediately when I first read Duma Key.


----------



## Fredster (Apr 11, 2011)

jackz4000 said:


> It is a masterpiece. I've like King for years but since his accident his writing is so much better with much more depth. I noticed it immediately when I first read Duma Key.


Agreed 100%. _Under the Dome_ was excellent, but _Duma Key_ is simply outstanding.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

Duma Key was excellent.

Though I cannot shake the suspicion that the plot of "Under the Dome" was actually inspired by the Simpsons movie.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I read that one in print.  It may be the last Stephen King book I buy in hardcover now that I got a Kindle.

I enjoyed the book very much, actually.  It is not exactly his best work, but then again, he has not had anything approaching The Stand or The Shining in some time.  

He can truly create a very 3D world of characters and bring them to life.  Whatever you may think about him, King can really tell a story.


----------



## navythriller (Mar 11, 2011)

jonathanmoeller said:


> Duma Key was excellent.
> 
> Though I cannot shake the suspicion that the plot of "Under the Dome" was actually inspired by the Simpsons movie.


Okay, that one almost made Diet Pepsi come out of my nose. You need to warn me before you say something that funny.


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

Somebody mentioned DUMA KEY.  That is next on my list to read.


----------



## David Samuel (May 19, 2011)

Big Stephen King fan here, but for some reason I couldn't get in to Under The Dome.  I went about 150 pages in and set it aside.  I told myself I would eventually go back to it, and now after reading all of the positive comments, I think I might have given up on it too quickly.


----------



## Fredster (Apr 11, 2011)

David Samuel said:


> Big Stephen King fan here, but for some reason I couldn't get in to Under The Dome. I went about 150 pages in and set it aside. I told myself I would eventually go back to it, and now after reading all of the positive comments, I think I might have given up on it too quickly.


It actually took me two tries, too. I read just the first bit where the dome came down, then set it aside thinking _this is dumb_. It took my wife and father-in-law both waxing poetic about it to get me to pick it back up, and I was VERY glad I did.


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

We've got it on Kindle, too. Hubby finished it in a couple of weeks!  

I just started it.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

I read the DTB version awhile ago & while I enjoy Stephen King's style, this didn't do a whole lot for me. But you should see my biceps!


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

"Under the Dome" was the book that finally made me buy an e-reader, lol.  I couldn't stand carrying that thing around!

I enjoyed the book quite a bit. I thought it was one of the better King books of late.  I'd gotten a little disappointed with some of his others.  "Duma Key" wasn't bad, but it just didn't have that 'can't put it down' feeling I had when I read his earlier books.  I've put "It" on my summer reading list.  I've read it before, but I want to read it again.


----------



## wm ollie (Aug 9, 2010)

loved UTD, and thought Duma Key was fantastic...


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

mscott9985 said:


> "Under the Dome" was the book that finally made me buy an e-reader, lol. I couldn't stand carrying that thing around!


Now that made me laugh, though I know the feeling!


----------



## M. Wayne Miller Illustration (May 22, 2011)

Hi WM Ollie! Nice pic you have there!   I too thought Under the Dome was great, though there were loads of characters, as has been mentioned. So much so that I ended up not trying to keep up with more than the core few, except to let the story wash over me to its inevitable conclusion. When I finished, I too felt I had been trapped with those characters in the horrifying situation, and was breathing better once I finished! To be honest, the ending I expected was worse than the actual one, which is not to say the actual one was not horrifying!


----------



## barbara elsborg (Oct 13, 2010)

I liked it too but if ever there was a book to read on Kindle - that was it. I strained my wrist. I do think it was too laong. The story could have been told in less words just as effectively but King is a bit long-winded. Not so sure about the end being 'good' - I won't spoil it for people - but that was the weakest part for me. I loved the characters though and I do admire the way King writes in a way that is so easy to read.


----------



## shawn p cormier (Jul 30, 2010)

Under the Dome was a good book. Kept me reading, which seems to be a challenge these days! ; ) Not his best, but not his worse. It's a great commentary on the Human Condition.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

I read the Dome when it first came out, and I read it pretty quickly.

I have a big problem with most of King's books. They start out so strong and then often have such weak endings. This one I enjoyed all the way through.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

The Stand is a good example of that, it's as though he got a little scared of trying to wrap it up in as epic a way as he'd built it - or just lost interest. Suddenly, it's all over!


----------



## navythriller (Mar 11, 2011)

I may be in the minority on this, but I liked the end of Under the Dome.  Without straying into spoiler territory, I think Stephen King did a good job of foreshadowing/mirroring the resolution of the story from several different angles.  It worked for me.


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

I bought _Under the Dome_ over a year ago and was fortunate enough to meet Stephen King (for the third time in 25 years) and have him sign it for me. Like most here I too thoroughly enjoyed it. What I've always liked about King's novels is he's a master at world building and creating fully dimensional, believable characters.

My biggest regret? I read the signed copy instead of putting it away as a collectible and buying another copy to read...


----------



## navythriller (Mar 11, 2011)

WFMeyer said:


> My biggest regret? I read the signed copy instead of putting it away as a collectible and buying another copy to read...


I _always_ read the signed copy. For me, it's about loving and reading books. I've got a LOT of signed books, and I've read them all. I guess that means I'm not a real collector, despite the size of my ever-growing personal library. I can live with that.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Personally, I haven't really had a problem with King's endings.  If you read the unexpurgated version of The Stand you see a different ending.  I liked it a bit better.  I think that The Stand was just too long when he first wrote it and cuts had to be made.


----------



## RichardHein (Jun 8, 2011)

Under the Dome was the second book I bought on the Kindle, right after IT, as I was rereading the monstrosity in paperback and decided maybe carrying it around all day would dislocate a shoulder.  Under the Dome was a return back to the days when I was sure King could do no wrong.  It was entertaining, engaging, and had a great cast of characters.  

Reminds me that I should reread it.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

The only problem with reading it on a Kindle is that you cannot then use it as a weapon should anyone break into your home.

Speaking of The Simpsons, did you see the episode where Mr. Burns attempts to put a giant dome over the town, saying he got the idea from a Stephen King novel.  The entire town stands there and shouts to him, "It's already been done!"  He then suggests he will use a giant cube, but then they remind him, "Really, that's just the same thing, just a different shape."  So, Burns decides to turn around.

Those Simpsons writers...


----------



## susan67 (Mar 18, 2011)

I am almost finished with this one. If it wasn't for having to sleep and work I wouldn't put it down...I just can't wait to see how it resolves. I have missed a few of King's books and after reading this I will have to "Kindle" a few more. 
Scary part of the book...I could see this happening if cities or towns were cut off from the rest of the country or world in a situation similar to this.


----------



## Usedtopostheretoo! (Feb 27, 2011)

I would consider re-reading this one solely to experience "Big Jim" Rennie's character again. His character reminded me of a psychotic, murderous, thoroughly corrupt Boss Hog. If King had described him wearing a white suit, I wouldn't have blinked. Absolutely ruthless and hilarious at the same time. One of King's finest characters. Overall, the book was a tad long, but the characters alone were interesting enough to keep me eagerly reading. I found myself yelling (in hilarity) at Big Jim a number of times. My wife thought I was crazy.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah "Big Jim" was an interesting villain.  He seemed a bit cartoonish, to me, at times.  However, he was definitely bad and, well, I don't want to ruin the end.


----------



## Sam Rivers (May 22, 2011)

My wife just got through reading it on her Kindle.  She said that it was one of Steven's King's best novels so far.  She thinks it would make a great movie.

In a hard back version, it probably weighs in at 3 or 4 pounds and has 1200 pages.

She said it didn't have any of the gore that his novels sometimes do.

So have you read this very long novel?


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I think we have another thread on here about Under the Dome.  I read all of Stephen King's stuff and I like to buy them the day they are published.  I read this one when it came out and I read it in hardback.


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

Just finished it last night.  I found it entertaining, if predictable.


----------



## navythriller (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm thinking about re-reading it already, and it hasn't been that long since I finished it.  That's rare for me.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

So far it's the only Stephen King book I read, and I have to say I LOVED it. I can't wait to read more of his stuff. 11/22/63 sounds INCREDIBLY interesting as well. 

May have to give Duma Key a shot when I have time for a new read.


----------



## Wren Emerson (Jan 15, 2011)

I liked Under the Dome (I bought it as an ebook so luckily I've never had to lug it around), but I didn't love it the way I did some of his other giant cast of characters books. The Stand, It, and Needful Things were all just way more compelling to me.

I have Duma Key in paperback. I bought it a couple of years ago and although I've picked at it a bit a few times, I just can't seem to get into the story. I didn't love Full Dark, No Stars much either. I think maybe my tastes and his writing style are starting to part ways. It makes me sad though because I've loved his books since I was 12.


----------



## AuthorJMKelley (Jun 17, 2011)

I enjoyed Under the Dome. I have to agree, partially, with some of the opinions about weak endings. For me, though, I enjoy his books especially when I view them as character studies. I really admire his ability to create all these unique personalities in one story, and they all maintain their voices. He's also great at creating these unhinged, whack-job bad guys. The break with reality, the raving insanity. I wish I had half the ability to let go and create such vividly bonkers baddies.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

King does have many strong points, in particular his characterisations and conversational writing style. His books are usually so easy to slip into.


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes...and I was sad to put it down. It seems King's best works tend to be the saga-length; I adored, _The Stand_. You'll like_ Under the Dome_ too!

He is my favorite author (of my lifetime...I began reading him when I was 13!).


----------



## cperfumo (Apr 15, 2011)

I am halfway through the "unabridged" version of The Stand (in paper) and I am finding it an incredibly great book. Of course, the ending can be disappointing, but the pseudo-spoilers I read here suggest otherwise.

I've heard time and again that The Stand is his best book. Some people here seem to say that "Under the dome" is by far worse than "The stand", and some others say it is a masterpiece. If I told you I loved The stand, and I asked you to recommend another book by S.K., would "Under the dome" be your first choice?


----------



## AuthorJMKelley (Jun 17, 2011)

cperfumo said:


> I am halfway through the "unabridged" version of The Stand (in paper) and I am finding it an incredibly great book. Of course, the ending can be disappointing, but the pseudo-spoilers I read here suggest otherwise.
> 
> I've heard time and again that The Stand is his best book. Some people here seem to say that "Under the dome" is by far worse than "The stand", and some others say it is a masterpiece. If I told you I loved The stand, and I asked you to recommend another book by S.K., would "Under the dome" be your first choice?


That would be a complicated question for me. I'd have to write lists and comparisons to narrow down a potential recommendation for a follow-up to The Stand, considering King has so many options ranging from the in-your-face scary read to the psychological horror to the more subtle themes. I think Under the Dome would be up there on the list, though.


----------



## Joseph.Garraty (May 20, 2011)

I liked this book quite a bit, though I was a little disappointed by the ending. Not enough to feel like I'd wasted my time or anything--it was still a great read!

I can't fathom how he keeps track of such an huge cast of characters, but he seems to do it effortlessly. Amazing.


----------

